# Renting In Porto - HELP!!



## iqmdublin (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi, trying to rent in Porto, it seems that for the summer, most of the places/prices I was told are easy to find are gone, maybe because of students, I don't know. But I'm finding it super difficult to get an apartment for €400/500

I'm looking on Uniplaces.com and a few other websites, would anyone know a good place to look?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

oxl.pt


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Strontium said:


> oxl.pt


And the other good one - olx.pt


----------

